
Pie Context Menu for web pages - cevherkarakoc
https://github.com/cevherkarakoc/Pie-Context-Menu
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines for Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I've long been partial to pie menus, even if they never caught on. How long?
Since reading this article in 1991:
[http://www.donhopkins.com/drupal/node/98](http://www.donhopkins.com/drupal/node/98).

~~~
cevherkarakoc
Firstly thank you .I am newbie on HN and I just found out Show HN.

